# Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???



## Flossenfreund (23. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen !

Hat jemand von euch schonmal mit einer Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch geangelt ?

Ich habe hier eine "Daiwa Windcast BR 4500" und würde sie gerne zum Grundangeln auf Hecht bzw. Zander benutzen (missbrauchen).

Das diese Rolle für mein Vorhaben eigendlich ziemlich überdeminsioniert ist weiß ich selber |supergri

Danke für alle hilfreichen Antworten im Voraus !!!
*
*


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*

Moin,

warum "missbrauchen"? Du hast eine ganz normale Freilaufrolle, womit du auf so ziemlich alles angeln kannst, was hier rumschwimmt. Ob nun Grundangeln oder Pose ist dabei auch egal. Und ob sie überdimensioniert ist interessiert auch nicht wirklich, da sie ja die meiste Zeit auf der Rutenablage liegt.

Lediglich Spinnfischen würde ich mit so einem Teil nicht unbedingt wollen.


----------



## nordbeck (23. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*

alle spezialisierten hechtangler fischen karpfenrollen auf hecht. 

sind in der regel stabil und haben ne ausreichende schnurfassung. ob man freilauf braucht oder nicht ist ne andere frage, aber praktisch ist er allemal.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*

Vor allem sind die "Karpfenrollen" auch nur Brandungsrollen mit Freilauf.

Also missbraucht der TE sowieso schon seine Rollen...dann kommts auf eine weitere Umstellung auch nichtmehr drauf an...


----------



## Knispel (23. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*

Es ist doch vollkommen Latte was für eine Rolle ich auf was für eine Fischart benutze. Hauptsache sie kann die benötigten Meter Schnur in der benötigten Stärke aufnehmen. Heute braucht man allerdings für jede Fischart eine andere Rute mit Rolle. Ich fische z.B. gerne mit Köderfisch und 4,5" Centre Pin auf Hecht.


----------



## Purist (23. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



Knispel schrieb:


> Heute braucht man allerdings für jede Fischart eine andere Rute mit Rolle.



Natürlich, ich warte nur noch darauf, dass für jede Weißfischart wieder Spezialruten angeboten werden 

Es kommt aber nicht nur auf die Schnurfassung der Rolle an, die Bremse muss auch vernünftig sein.


----------



## Knispel (23. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



Purist schrieb:


> Natürlich, ich warte nur noch darauf, dass für jede Weißfischart wieder Spezialruten angeboten werden
> 
> Es kommt aber nicht nur auf die Schnurfassung der Rolle an, die Bremse muss auch vernünftig sein.


 
Ich fische zu 99% nur Centre Pin´s - auch auf Hecht und Karpfen , die haben überhaupt keine Bremse. Stimmt nicht - wenn denn meinen Daumen.


----------



## angler1996 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*

Das geht auf keinen Fall! Warum heißt das Ding sonst Karpfenrolle? Nächstens gehst Du noch mit einer Karpfenrute Hechtangeln#d
Gruß A.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



Flossenfreund schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> Hat jemand von euch schonmal mit einer Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch geangelt ?
> 
> ...


 
Lasst euch doch nicht immer von der Werbung verarxxxen. Hechtangel, Karpfenangel, alles Mumpitz.

Alle Hechte, Zander, Aale und kleinen Waller, die ich dieses Jahr auf Naturköder gefangen habe, habe ich mit einer 3lbs-Karpfenrute + Okuma Powerliner Rolle und 0,35er Schnur geangelt.

Dem Fisch ist das völlig wurscht, womit der Angler um den Teich turnt.


----------



## Stefff (23. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*

Hallo!

Zu diesen Neumodernen Rollen und Ruten(Zielfisch) Beschriftungen sei gesagt das diese meist nur aus Marketing Gründen sich irgend ein schlauer Kopf hat einfallen lassen.
Früher gabs die auch nicht und man hat mit der selben Rolle mal auf Karpfen und das andere mal auf Hecht geangelt.
Lasst euch hier nur nicht verunsichern.
Jeder muß für sich selbst rausfinden mit welcher Rolle oder Rute er auf die verschiedenen Fischarten angelt.
Oftmals verbirgt sich unter verschiedenen Bezeichnungen ein und das selbe Gerät mit nur mininalen Änderungen.
Ich betone OFTMALS nicht immer.

Wäre schön wenn das Equipment immer nur das fängt was drauf steht.
Wer das erfindet hat ausgesorgt!!

Grüße Stefff.

Benutze deine Ausrüstung wie es dir passt, schliesslich hast du diese gekauft und sie gehört dir!


----------



## fordfan1 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*

|good:,danke dafür.


----------



## Tiger65 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*

Hallo beisammen

Ist doch kein Thema mit den Karpfenrollen,ich nimm nur noch
solche zum Stellfich,Grundangeln auf Räuber her. Und auch die 
sogenannten Karpfenruten eignen sich auch super dazu,kommt halt dann nur auf das Wurfgewicht an.


----------



## Purist (23. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich fische zu 99% nur Centre Pin´s - auch auf Hecht und Karpfen , die haben überhaupt keine Bremse. Stimmt nicht - wenn denn meinen Daumen.



Ich habe nie bezweifelt, dass dein Daumen keine gute Bremse ist. #h


----------



## Dakarangus (24. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*

Klar geht das, ich fische mit den Penn slammer in verschiedenne Größen auf alles.

forellen, Hecht, Karpfen, Dorsch, Köhler, Makrele.
Selbst an der winkelpicker hab ich eine 260er Slammer mit 0,20er Schnur. Bei nem Hänger einfach weiterkurbeln bis sie reißt. 

Nicht von der Marketing-Strategie verrückt machen lassen!


----------



## Lenzibald (24. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*

Servus.
Also für mich gibt's nur große, mittlere, kleine , freilauf kampfbrems, heck,und frontbrems sowie verschiedene andere Bauarten von Rollen ist bei den Ruten genau so. Alles andere ist reine Marketingstraegie.  Wozu ich dann das jeweilige Material einsetze ist rein meine oder die Vorliebe des Anglers. Das verschiedene Materialien für die Arten der Anglerei besser oder Schlechter geeignet sind ist selbstverständlich ( keiner wird mit ner 4,5meter Matchrute Hechtblinkern gehen oder mit ner Hochseerute Forellenfischen).
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## antonio (24. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> Also für mich gibt's nur große, mittlere, kleine , freilauf kampfbrems, heck,und frontbrems sowie verschiedene andere Bauarten von Rollen ist bei den Ruten genau so. Alles andere ist reine Marketingstraegie.  Wozu ich dann das jeweilige Material einsetze ist rein meine oder die Vorliebe des Anglers. Das verschiedene Materialien für die Arten der Anglerei besser oder Schlechter geeignet sind ist selbstverständlich ( keiner wird mit ner 4,5meter Matchrute Hechtblinkern gehen oder mit ner Hochseerute Forellenfischen).
> MfG
> Lenzi



alles schon gesehen#h

antonio


----------



## Stefff (24. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



antonio schrieb:


> alles schon gesehen#h
> 
> antonio



Aber Hallo,
immer wenns bei Lidl und co die Angelkombos gibt, 
kann man drauf warten bis man den ersten der "spezialangler" mit der Meeres Pilkkombo am Wasser trifft.

0,50er Hauptschnur, Pseudo Hochseewirbel und ein 0,20er Forellenvorfach!!!

Is immer wieder der Eyecatcher schlechthin.

Stefff


----------



## Purist (24. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> keiner wird mit ner 4,5meter Matchrute Hechtblinkern gehen



Warum nicht, wenn man einen 8gr Blinker am Ufer entlangschleppen will? 
Wer mit einer Hochseerute keine Forelle fangen kann, den kann ich als Angler leider nicht ernst nehmen |rolleyes


----------



## Dakarangus (24. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



Stefff schrieb:


> 0,50er Hauptschnur, Pseudo Hochseewirbel und ein 0,20er Forellenvorfach!!!
> 
> Is immer wieder der Eyecatcher schlechthin.
> 
> Stefff



...das tritt gerne auch in Kombination mit schwerer Wasserkugel und wenig Geschick auf


----------



## Dakarangus (24. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



Purist schrieb:


> Warum nicht, wenn man einen 8gr Blinker am Ufer entlangschleppen will?
> Wer mit einer Hochseerute keine Forelle fangen kann, den kann ich als Angler leider nicht ernst nehmen |rolleyes



purist, ich kann jetzt nicht erlesen wieviel Ironie da drin ist aber darum ging es ja nicht, nur das man sich nicht von der Marketing-nummer einfangen lassen soll.


----------



## Purist (24. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> purist, ich kann jetzt nicht erlesen wieviel Ironie da drin ist



Darin habe ich ausnahmsweise keinerlei Ironie versteckt. Ich meine das ernst. 
Jemand, der sich Angler (mit Erfahrung..) nennt, sollte auch mit völlig unpassendem Gerät (von dem er weiss, dass es eigentlich nicht passt) so zurechtkommen können, dass er damit trotzdem seine Fische fängt bzw. auch ordentlich landet.


----------



## Stefff (24. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



MS-Zander schrieb:


> Warum sollte man mit einer Karpfenrolle nicht auf Raubfisch gehen können?
> 
> Eine Rolle ist eine Rolle, dort ist Schnur drauf und an der Rolle hängt, in der Regel, eine Rute.
> 
> ...



Servus,

hast du meinen ersten Post zu diesem Thema gelesen?
Dann sind wir ja einer Meinung!

Zum zweiten Post von mir sei gesagt, dass ich nicht behaupte das sowas nicht geht, sondern das man so bewaffnet mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiesst.

Meist sind das solche Kumpanen die auch einen Kescher als völlig überbewertet halten, wenn sie mit ihrer neuerstandenen Kombo von der Brücke aus auf Forellen "Pilken"!
Da Lacht´s einfach laut in mir, aber sonst hab ich damit ja keinerlei Problem!!!
Wer möchte kann von mir aus auch mit der Seilwinde seines Geländewagens auf Köderfische angeln.
Seilbagger ginge evtl. auch|kopfkrat|supergri|supergri

Jeder wie er mag, so individuell wie jeder selbst.

Stefff


----------



## Stefff (24. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



MS-Zander schrieb:


> Klar gibt es immer wieder welche die es übertreiben und deine genannte Kombi war auch etwas extrem. Persönlich würde ich mir das Set nicht mal kaufen aber jeder hat ja mal klein angefangen.



Hi,

die genannte Kombi, genauso wie ich schrieb,
hab ich so mit eigenen Augen gesehen, beim Kontrollgang an unserem Forellenbächlein.
Geangelt wurde von der Brücke aus!

Wär schon fast n Foto wert gewesen!
Hab mich aber nicht dazu geäußert, steht mir auch nicht zu!
Hab mich nett unterhalten und das grinsen unterdrückt, fertig!

Kaufen darf jeder was er mag und eben genauso auch einsetzten wie und wo er mag.
Ich würd´s mir auch nicht kaufen und wenns junge Leute machen die nur ein bergrenztes budget haben, kann man´s auch verstehen.
Nur die Leute(waren schon mehrere, auch beim Veranstaltungsfischen am 4,5 ha Forellensee) die ich damit gesehen hab, da frägt man sich eben.

Aber so isses halt.
Individualität schafft auch einen erweiterten Horizont!

Stefff!


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



> Klar geht das, ich fische mit den Penn slammer in verschiedenne Größen auf alles.



Yeah, ein Gleichgesinnter! Komm an mein Herz, Bruder |supergri:m


----------



## pike-81 (24. November 2013)

Moinsen!
Also langsam wird es mal Zeit eine Lanze für das spezielle Tackle des Specimen-Hunters zu brechen. 
Fast alles hat seine Berechtigung, und je besser das Gerät auf Technik, Zielfisch und Gewässer abgestimmt ist, umso entspannter und erfolgreicher kann man es in der Regel einsetzen. Vom Spaßfaktor ganz zu schweigen. 
Ich könnte einige meiner Jerks auch mit der Spinne raushauen, aber so richtig geht's erst ab, wenn die an der Jerke zu meiner Musik tanzen. 
Abgesehen davon kann man eine robuste Karpfenrolle mit feinem Freilauf (auch ohne) erfolgreich auf Raubfische einsetzen. Solange nicht der 2,50m Waller aus dem Pferdeteich beißt.
Petri


----------



## Purist (24. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Also langsam wird es mal Zeit eine Lanze für das spezielle Tackle des Specimen-Hunters zu brechen.



Von welchen "Specimen-Hunters" sprichst du? Denen, die ihr spezielles Karpfengerät auch für Hecht und Aal einsetzen? |rolleyes



pike-81 schrieb:


> Fast alles hat seine Berechtigung, und je besser das Gerät auf Technik,  Zielfisch und Gewässer abgestimmt ist, umso entspannter und  erfolgreicher kann man es in der Regel einsetzen. Vom Spaßfaktor ganz zu  schweigen.



Durchaus richtig, nur über "Berechtigung", die der Markt heute teilweise selbst erfindet, und "Spassfaktor", der sich, weil er individuell ist, schwer definieren lässt, kann man streiten. 

Vielleicht geht der Spaßfaktor manch einem auch dadurch verloren, dass er sich stundenlang mit Details von "Spezialgerät und Spezialmethoden" auseinandersetzt, statt einfach am Gewässer zu sitzen, zu angeln und zu fangen. 
Das passt sogar zu deiner Signatur #h

Wieviele Angelanfänger das tun, stellt man in Foren ja immer wieder fest. Da wird sich regelrecht im Spezialgebiet festgebissen, allerlei Zusatzgerät angeschafft und viele propagierte "Erfolgsmethoden" durchprobiert, aber der Erfolg bleibt dürftig oder gleich völlig aus.


----------



## Dakarangus (24. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Yeah, ein Gleichgesinnter! Komm an mein Herz, Bruder |supergri:m




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:#g


----------



## pike-81 (24. November 2013)

@Purist: Hast schon recht, man kann alles übertreiben. Einsteiger sollten sich wirklich erstmal als Allroundangler versuchen, um die Basics zu lernen. 
Für Allrounder ist es wichtig, mit möglichst wenig Ausrüstung, viele Sparten abzudecken. 
Und natürlich wollen die Firmen verdienen, keine Frage. 
Trotzdem bringt es mir inzwischen die schönsten Erfolgserlebnisse, mir im Vorfeld Gedanken zu machen, und dann mit einer Auswahl an Ködern, und der dazu passenden Kombo ganz gezielt vorzugehen. 
Wenn es dann klappt, ist es sehr befriedigend. Wenn nicht, muß weiter gefeilt werden.


----------



## Hecht32 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*

Wenn eine Rolle speziell dafür da ist, einen kleinen harten Köder 100m weit zu werfen, kann man sie sicher auch zum Hechtansitz benutzen. Muss man aber nicht! Meine Baitrunner sind für moderne Karpfenfischer sicher nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, für mich aber top - egal ob auf Hecht, Zander oder  -  Karpfen. Sie sollte nur immer richtig dimensioniert sein, also nicht mit Kanonen auf "Karpfen" schießen!


----------



## fordfan1 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*

Verfolgt doch mal einen ganz anderen Gedankengang:

Ein Matze Koch oder Ulli Beyer,von mir aus auch der Schl......... Dietmar steht mit ungewöhnlichem Gerät am Wasser  und fängt auch noch...

!!!Das gabs noch nie!!! ,die neuesten Techniken exklusiv bei...
wird dann zu lesen sein,und jede Wette,es gibt genug "Deppen" die hinterherlaufen.

Ich werde auch belächelt wenn ich mit meiner Baitcaster "Trotte",wie gesagt lass das mal einen machen der "Profi" ist,der neue Trend ist geboren. #q#q#q


----------



## cafabu (25. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*

Ach, es gibt spezielle Rollen um Karpfen zu fangen?
Man, was das heute so alles gibt!


----------



## Dakarangus (25. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Verfolgt doch mal einen ganz anderen Gedankengang:
> 
> Ein Matze Koch oder Ulli Beyer,von mir aus auch der Schl......... Dietmar steht mit ungewöhnlichem Gerät am Wasser  und fängt auch noch...



bei Matze Koch sehe ich in der Regel die Daiwa Emblem X 5000T an der Karpfenrute, die gabs schon in den 90ern.
Davon hab ich auch noch zwei, sind super Teile die immer noch ihren Dienst machen.


----------



## Purist (25. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Trotzdem bringt es mir inzwischen die schönsten Erfolgserlebnisse, mir im Vorfeld Gedanken zu machen, und dann mit einer Auswahl an Ködern, und der dazu passenden Kombo ganz gezielt vorzugehen.
> Wenn es dann klappt, ist es sehr befriedigend. Wenn nicht, muß weiter gefeilt werden.



Wann ist es befriedigend, wenn du aus deiner Geräte- und Zuberhörsammlung passendes heraussuchst und damit fängst, oder wenn du dich mit einer kompletten Palette an neuem Zeug eindeckst, was dir, wo auch immer, empfohlen wurde, dann damit losziehst und irgendwann fängst? 
Ich hoffe du verstehst, was ich meine 

Man kann es auch lustig finden, was "Angelexperten" einem alles so aufschwatzen wollen, oder aber sich darüber wundern, dass zwischen dieser Dauerwerbung immer mal wieder uralte Methoden auftauchen, die genauso gut und fängig sind.


----------



## pike-81 (26. November 2013)

Jo ich glaube ich verstehe. 
Alles blind nachäffen, was Profis vorführen ist ziemlich reizlos. 
Teilweise wird echt übertrieben, was Personennamen angeht. 
Beim neuen Werbebild der Balzerschnüre mußte ich echt schmunzeln. Strehlow, Koch und Co.


----------



## pxnhxxd (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Jo ich glaube ich verstehe.
> Alles blind nachäffen, was Profis vorführen ist ziemlich reizlos.
> Teilweise wird echt übertrieben, was Personennamen angeht.
> Beim neuen Werbebild der Balzerschnüre mußte ich echt schmunzeln. Strehlow, Koch und Co.



Und du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst das die ne Balzerschnur auf der Rolle haben
Die meisten Ruten die ich habe sind 10jahre und älter. Die Rollen im preislich überschaubaren Rahmen. Die Spinnrollen werden auch für den Ansitz gebraucht wenn sie zum Zielfisch passen.
Zum Köfi-Hechtansitz nehm ich ne Karpfenrute.
Und zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht kommt hin und wieder ne Pilkrute 50-190gr zum einsatz.
Man braucht nicht für jeden Fisch was specielles. Ich nutze das was da ist und es funktioniert.
Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## pike-81 (26. November 2013)

Hab ja nie behauptet, das zu glauben.


----------



## pxnhxxd (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*

Sah aber lustig aus.
Beim Matze könnt mans noch fast glauben. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Purist (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



pinhead schrieb:


> Sah aber lustig aus.
> Beim Matze könnt mans noch fast glauben.



Auch, dass er "seine" Balzerrollen und Spezialruten, die mit den tollen Namen benutzt? 
Alleine die Kehrtwende hin zum nächsten Sponsor, sollte jedem klar machen, wie das Geschäft läuft. 
Paradebeispiel ist und bleibt allerdings der Berufsangler schlechthin: Jan Eggers. Gestern Rapala, heute Salmo oder Fox und morgen irgend etwas anderes...  Hauptsache seine alten Abu Rollen, die er immer lobpreist, verlassen ihn nicht.


----------



## pxnhxxd (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



Purist schrieb:


> Auch, dass er "seine" Balzerrollen und Spezialruten, die mit den tollen Namen benutzt?
> Alleine die Kehrtwende hin zum nächsten Sponsor, sollte jedem klar machen, wie das Geschäft läuft.
> Paradebeispiel ist und bleibt allerdings der Berufsangler schlechthin: Jan Eggers. Gestern Rapala, heute Salmo oder Fox und morgen irgend etwas anderes...  Hauptsache seine alten Abu Rollen, die er immer lobpreist, verlassen ihn nicht.



Jeder muss gucken wo er bleibt.
Nur Bares ist Wahres.
Würdest du und ich nicht anders machen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Purist (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



pinhead schrieb:


> Jeder muss gucken wo er bleibt.
> Nur Bares ist Wahres.
> Würdest du und ich nicht anders machen.



Da kennst du mich schlecht. Prinzipientreue, Ehrlichkeit und Aufrichtigkeit würde ich dir aber auch nicht so schnell absprechen wollen. |supergri


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*

Ich bediene mich mittlerweile oft beim Tackle der Karpfenangler, obwohl ich nicht auf die Idee komme uf die Moosrücken zu angeln. Aber als Aal- und Zanderangler haben die schon viele tolle Sachen. Danke vor allen Dingen für die Delkims. Angeln mit freier Leine endlich mit absolut zuverlässiger Bissanzeige. Die gleiche Verwendung gilt für Ruten, Rollen, Zelte, Liegen usw. Geniales Zeug


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*

Ich finde:

Lieber ne richtig gut abgestimmte Rute-Rolle-Kombi ausm günstigeren Preisbereich (dafür aber mit hochwertigen Kleinteilen wie Schnur, Wirbel etc.) als eine schlecht abgestimmte Highend-Combo (womöglich mit minderwertigen Kleinteilen).

Ersteres bringt IMO deutlich mehr Angelspaß und Verlässlichkeit.

Wenns das Budget zulässt, aber natürlich auch gern ne super abgestimmte Highend-Combo, da hat wohl keiner was gegen (Wollen statt wirklich Brauchen kennt wohl jeder irgendwie irgendwoher - und das ist auch überhaupt nix Schlimmes)


----------



## Purist (26. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich finde:
> 
> Lieber ne richtig gut abgestimmte Rute-Rolle-Kombi ausm günstigeren Preisbereich (dafür aber mit hochwertigen Kleinteilen wie Schnur, Wirbel etc.) als eine schlecht abgestimmte Highend-Combo (womöglich mit minderwertigen Kleinteilen).
> 
> ...



Sehr gut geschrieben.


----------



## Stefff (27. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich finde:
> 
> Lieber ne richtig gut abgestimmte Rute-Rolle-Kombi ausm günstigeren Preisbereich (dafür aber mit hochwertigen Kleinteilen wie Schnur, Wirbel etc.) als eine schlecht abgestimmte Highend-Combo (womöglich mit minderwertigen Kleinteilen).
> 
> Ersteres bringt IMO deutlich mehr Angelspaß und Verlässlichkeit.



Jap,
genau so!!
Das predige ich schon seit Jahren unserer Vereinsjugend.
Rute und Rolle sind beim Fischfang nicht an erster stelle.
Auf die Kleinteile und die Schnur kommts an.
Da gibts wenig bis keine Kompromisse!
Aber wir wissen ja aus eigener Erfahrung das am Anfang andere Werte zählen, erst nach einiger Angelzeit verschieben sich die Schwerpunkte!

Stefff!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



Stefff schrieb:


> Jap,
> genau so!!
> Das predige ich schon seit Jahren unserer Vereinsjugend.
> Rute und Rolle sind beim Fischfang nicht an erster stelle.
> ...


 
Bei der Rute gehe ich da noch bedingt mit, aber die Rolle ist aus meiner Sicht das Wichtigste überhaupt. Es sei denn, es geht um den Einsatz an Fluchtmontagen.

An Posenmontagen, die häufig eingeholt und wieder rausgeworfen werden, sind Billigrollen absolute Spaßkiller. Schnur läuft unter die Rolle, Schleifgeräusche im Drill (Beispiel: Cormoran Sinus 6Pi :r) 

Ich rede hier von Modellen um die 40 Euro und drunter, nicht von einer SPRO Red Arc oder Balzer Metallica, die auch noch für moderates Geld zu haben sind, aber definitiv eine Klasse höher mitspielen.


----------



## Purist (28. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bei der Rute gehe ich da noch bedingt mit, aber die Rolle ist aus meiner Sicht das Wichtigste überhaupt. Es sei denn, es geht um den Einsatz an Fluchtmontagen.
> 
> An Posenmontagen, die häufig eingeholt und wieder rausgeworfen werden, sind Billigrollen absolute Spaßkiller. Schnur läuft unter die Rolle, Schleifgeräusche im Drill (Beispiel: Cormoran Sinus 6Pi :r)



Für 40 Euro bekommst du schon gut brauchbare und lange haltende Rollen (Pflege vorausgesetzt) und wenn ich an meine Anfangsjahre zurückdenke, sind heutige 15-20€ Rollen noch ordentliche Geräte. Damals fischten wir mit 10-20DM Rollen, Bremstotalausfälle, "Schnur unter Spule Rutscher", gehörten wie im Drill krachende Getriebe zum Alltag. Wenn man das aber weiss, angelt man vorsichtig damit und es funktionierte sogar. 

Ich sollte meine obige Zustimmung noch etwas abschwächen. Schließlich kosten vernüftige Kleinteile auch nicht viel, wenn man bereit ist, sie selber zu testen. Da wird derzeit sehr viel völlig überteuertes Zeug, als besonders "hochwertig" verkauft, was keiner braucht. Ich meine damit Weltraum-Haken für über 4€ pro 10 Stück, 10 Drillinge für 7€ und solche Spässe. |rolleyes

Die Frage, auch bei den Rollen, ist immer wieder: Bin ich bereit Kompromisse einzugehen? Als Angler sollte man über sein verwendetes Zeug Bescheid wissen und es entsprechend einsetzen. Tut man es, spielt der Preis, den es einmal gekostet hat, kaum eine Rolle.


----------



## vermesser (28. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Lieber ne richtig gut abgestimmte Rute-Rolle-Kombi ausm günstigeren Preisbereich (dafür aber mit hochwertigen Kleinteilen wie Schnur, Wirbel etc.) als eine schlecht abgestimmte Highend-Combo (womöglich mit minderwertigen Kleinteilen).



Richtig. Es bringt nix, sich eine super hochwertige "Zielfisch" Kombo zu kaufen, aber denn mit dem billigsten sonstigen Gerödel ans Wasser zu rennen.

Und nein...man braucht nicht für jeden Fisch eine extra Kombo. Eine Zanderkombo fängt auch Hecht, Hornfisch und ggf. Dorsch  .

Allerdings bin ich mit billigen Rollen sehr vorsichtig. Obwohl es da gute und günstige Ausnahmen gibt...Ryobi Ecusima, Okuma Proforce etc...


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*

Ja, verlässlich sollten die Sachen unbedingt sein, sonst bringts das nicht. Alles hat Grenzen *ggggggggg*

Aber "günstig" (preislich gesehen) heißt zum Glück nicht unbedingt "Kernschrott" (qualitativ gesehen).

Wenn man da ne Weile gezielt sucht, sich nicht von Werbekram blenden lässt, nicht das Erstbeste blind kauft und sich bei erfahrenen Usern umhört (z. B. hier im Board), findet man durchaus Sachen mit super P-L-V, die einem lange Spaß machen (und damit nochmal Geld sparen).


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



Purist schrieb:


> Durchaus richtig, nur über "Berechtigung", die der Markt heute teilweise selbst erfindet, und "Spassfaktor", der sich, weil er individuell ist, schwer definieren lässt, kann man streiten.
> 
> Vielleicht geht der Spaßfaktor manch einem auch dadurch verloren, dass er sich stundenlang mit Details von "Spezialgerät und Spezialmethoden" auseinandersetzt, statt einfach am Gewässer zu sitzen, zu angeln und zu fangen.
> Das passt sogar zu deiner Signatur #h



Hier weiss ich mal wieder nicht, was du willst und was dein Problem an der Sache ist.

Mir macht es z.B. Spass meine Karpfensachen zu sortieren und zu ordnen. Eine gut sortierte Fox Box zu haben und Zuhause Vorfächer zu binden und mich mir Gedanken über das kommende Fischen und evtl. Situationen zu machen.

Bei deinen Postings habe ich irgendwie das Gefühl, das du gegen jeden bist, der mehr macht als mit einer 30 Euro Angel einen Wurm irgendwo zu baden.



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Ein Matze Koch oder Ulli Beyer,von mir aus auch der Schl......... Dietmar steht mit ungewöhnlichem Gerät am Wasser  und fängt auch noch...
> 
> !!!Das gabs noch nie!!! ,die neuesten Techniken exklusiv bei...
> wird dann zu lesen sein,und jede Wette,es gibt genug "Deppen" die hinterherlaufen.



Heutzutage hat wohl jede Firma irgendwo ihre Gesichter drauf und wirbt damit. Und weisst du was, ich finde den Volker Dapoz und Matze Koch supter symphatisch und auch kompetent. Und trotzdem fische ich nicht ein einziges Produkt von Balzer.

Genau mit Uli Beyer. Den Mag ich auch und denke auch, das er es drauf hat. Trotzdem hat der an mit noch nicht einen Cent verdient. Nun gut, evtl. doch, weil ich mal ne Fisch und Fang gekauft habe wo der Berichte drin hatte.

Ich hab in den letzten 15 Jahren wirklich verdammt viel Geld in das Hobby gesteckt und ich habe nicht einen einzigen Kauf getätigt, weil Promi XYZ das Gerät empfiehlt!

Andererseits habe ich viel Zeit in Foren, Angelläden und beim Kataloge stöbern verbracht. Was machen Leute, die sowas nicht wollen? Wenn man nun einige Angelpromis symphatisch und kompetent findet, warum nicht deren Sachen kaufen?

Ich kann mir weder bei Matze Koch noch beim Beyer vorstellen, dass die es nötig haben für ein paar Euro ihr Gesicht auf irgendwelche Mist Produkte zu drucken, sondern das die schon dahinter stehen!


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



vermesser schrieb:


> Richtig. Es bringt nix, sich eine super hochwertige "Zielfisch" Kombo zu kaufen, aber denn mit dem billigsten sonstigen Gerödel ans Wasser zu rennen.
> 
> Und nein...man braucht nicht für jeden Fisch eine extra Kombo. Eine Zanderkombo fängt auch Hecht, Hornfisch und ggf. Dorsch  .
> 
> Allerdings bin ich mit billigen Rollen sehr vorsichtig. Obwohl es da gute und günstige Ausnahmen gibt...Ryobi Ecusima, Okuma Proforce etc...



Sehe ich genau so! Ich bin auch ein Freund von weniger ist mehr (und teurer...) und setze mein Gerät etwas zweckentfremdet ein.

Beispiel meine Allround Ausrüstung. Im Prinzip sind das alles Daiwa Floatruten (3,6m-4,2m) mit Daiwa und Shimano Rollen im Bereich 1500-2500.

Damit angel ich mit Pose, Wasserkugel, Spirolino und auf Grund. Und das auf Forelle, Stör, Satzkarpfen und im Stillwasser auch auf Zander und Aal. Teilweise gehe ich damit dann auch "oldschool" mit kleiner Pose auf Weissfisch und zwar im Fluss, wie im Stillwasser.

Funktioniert absolut genial und ich kann mich auf alle möglichen Szenarien gut einstellen. Lediglich Feedern klappt mit den Dinger nicht, aber das ist auch nicht meine bevorzugte Angelart.

Weiterer Vorteil, ich benutze mein Gerät und es steht kein ungenutztes totes Kapital im Keller rum!

Auf Aal im Fluss angel ich mit ausgedienten Karpfenruten und ausgedienten Karpfenrollen.


----------



## Purist (28. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bei deinen Postings habe ich irgendwie das Gefühl, das du gegen jeden bist, der mehr macht als mit einer 30 Euro Angel einen Wurm irgendwo zu baden.



Dein Eindruck ist leicht übertrieben, ich habe nur etwas gegen eine Überkommerzialisierung. Wenn Angeln zum Einkaufssport wird, in dem (möglicher, kein garantierter) Erfolg mit vielen Euros bezahlt wird, statt mit dem Kopfeinsatz, Bildung und Wissen. 
Was jemand für das Hobby ausgibt, ist mir herzlich egal, das soll jeder halten wie er es für richtig hält.

Kritisch sehe ich es, wenn gerade Jungangler nur einseitig belehrt werden. So z.B. sie noch in ihrem Eindruck zu bestärken, dass man Karpfenrollen/Ruten, Spezialzubehör, die einzig wahren Boiliemarken, Rod Pod, elektrische Bißanzeiger, Brolly, Liege und Co braucht, wenn man einmal (oder auch ein paar Mal) einen Karpfen fangen will.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*

Wenn man es richtig macht, dann braucht man den Kram aber auch. Boot und GPS hast du noch vergessen.

Ohne Boot kommst du an den größeren Naturseen nicht weit. 
Ohne GPS findest du deinen Spot nicht wieder, wenn Bootsfahrer deine Bojen einsammeln.
Warum irgendwelche Boilihersteller probieren, wenn Nash seit Jahrzehnten konstante Qualität hervorbringt.
Warum keine Infinity kaufen, wenn man damit für die nächsten 20 Jahre für jede nur erdenkliche Situation gewappnet ist?
Warum keine Liege und Zelt, wenn man mehrer Tage unterwegs ist?

Wie gesagt, so manches mal versteh ich dich nicht. Allerdings sehe ich die Überkommerzialisierung in einigen Teilen, wo dann Dips für 18 Euro verkauft werden. Oder hier völlig unnötige komplizierte Vorfächer versucht werden zu bauen, ohne das etwas hinterfragt wird.

Aber das ganze generell zu verteufeln halte ich für eine zu engstirnige Ansicht.


----------



## Purist (29. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ohne Boot kommst du an den größeren Naturseen nicht weit.



Kommt immer auf den See an. In manchen reicht eine Wat- oder Badehose, oder die Karpfen tummeln sich gleich direkt vor den eigenen Füßen, alles schon erlebt. Natürlich gibt's auch das Gegenteil davon, See zu tief, passende Stellen ohne Boot nicht zugänglich, ich will's nicht leugnen, dann muss es eben her. |rolleyes



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ohne GPS findest du deinen Spot nicht wieder, wenn Bootsfahrer deine Bojen einsammeln.



Ein schwerwiegendes Problem.




Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ...
> Warum keine Liege und Zelt, wenn man mehrer Tage unterwegs ist?



Selbstverständlich, aber ist es ein "Muss" beim Karpfenangeln? Nein. 
Man kann auch mit kurzen Nachtsitzungen, per frühem Aufstehen und/oder sehr gezielter Platzwahl seine Fische fangen, dann, zugegeben, aber kaum nach "modernsten Methoden". 



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Allerdings sehe ich die Überkommerzialisierung in einigen Teilen, wo dann Dips für 18 Euro verkauft werden. Oder hier völlig unnötige komplizierte Vorfächer versucht werden zu bauen, ohne das etwas hinterfragt wird.
> 
> Aber das ganze generell zu verteufeln halte ich für eine zu engstirnige Ansicht.



Meine Kritik soll keine Verteufelung sein, eher den Blickwinkel erweitern, den Spezialisierung und Marketing inzwischen enorm verengen. Angeln heisst, für mich, eben auch selbst experimentieren, eigene Wege gehen, Lösungen für Probleme zu finden und mich mehr damit auseinanderzusetzen als um den neusten hippen Trend.

Um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen, was ich dieses Jahr häufig erleben durfte: Früher unterhielt man sich mit anderen Anglern, wenn man sich traf, über Fänge, Wetter, Angelplatz, Methoden und Montagen (weil jeder irgend etwas anders machte). Heute glotzen viele nur auf deine Röllchen und interessieren sich mehr für die (zeig mal her, und wie ist die Bremse, Schnurwicklung?) als für das Angeln selbst. 

Um die liebe Kohle geht's mir auch nicht, ich gebe selber pro Jahr genug Hunderter für das Hobby aus, es könnte deutlich weniger sein |rolleyes, fische aber trotzdem völlig anders wie es in Foren und Fachblättern (derzeit) vorgebetet wird.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*

Ich weiss auch nicht, wo dein Problem an der Sache ist, wenn sich andere für Tackle interessieren.

Ich mag sowas auch und wenn ich Leute mit ungewöhnlichem Gerät sehe, dann spreche ich das auch an. Am Forellenpuff hat einer mit seinen Harrison Ruten gestaunt, als ich ihm sagte das er geile Ruten fischt.

Das einzige Problem bei der Hanta Generation ist für mich nur die (oftmals) fehlende anglerische Basis, welche man sich als Kleinkind mit der Stippe an mini Pfützen angeeignet hat.

Wiederrum kommen manche von den Leuten aber auch aus der Stadt und hatten als Kind nicht die Möglichkeit, mit dem Rad ans Wasser zu kommen.

Und wenn wir das Angeln nicht nur für Landeier erlauben wollen, dann müssen wir diese Sache halt so akzeptieren.

Meiner Meinung nach sind es auch diese Leute, die eher auf Marketingkrams reinfallen. Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Einschätzung.

Und btw. wird jeder wohl irgendwie durch Marketing (ein sowieso ziemlich umfassender Begriff) zu irgendwas stimuliert, was er sonst nicht getan hätte.


----------



## vermesser (29. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem bei der Hanta Generation ist nur die (oftmals) fehlende anglerische Basis, welche man sich als Kleinkind mit der Stippe an mini Pfützen angeeignet hat.



Genau. Und an der Überkompensation dieses Mangels durch dicke Hose und große Fresse entzünden sich dann viele Konflikte am Gewässer!


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*

Ich glaube nicht, das viel von denen Erkennen, das es ihnen an Angelerfahrung und Basiswissen mangelt.

Das müsste aber da sein, um etwas kompensieren zu können. 

Aber mal ehrlich, über was reden wir? Lasst die doch ihr Pod und ihr Zelt aufstellen und ihr Boot aufpumpen.

Klar kann man auch mit anderen Methoden Karpfen fangen. Aber oftmals ist es schon sinnvoll, den anderen Kram auch zu haben.

Und die Hanta die ich kenne hocken eben nicht nur an ihren Teichen, sondern angeln in anderen Bundesländern oder teilweise gar in anderen europäischen Ländern.

Beispiel die Infinity, warum was anderes kaufen, wenn ich mit der Rolle für die nächsten 20 Jahre alle Situationen abdecken kann?

Klar sind solche Rollen dann an kleineren Kanälen "oversized". Aber soll sich der Angler extra eine neue kleinere Rolle kaufen, damit der nächste Angler nicht neidisch...ähm sauer wird?


----------



## Dakarangus (30. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



Purist schrieb:


> Heute glotzen viele nur auf deine Röllchen



Als ich am 1. Mai auf hecht war hat sich ein anderer Angler meine Rute angeglotzt als würde er ner Frau auf den Hintern gucken, er hat sich dafür so richtig umgedreht.
Ist mir deutlich aufgefallen, oh man da sieht man ja was dem im Kopf rumschwirrt. War übrigens nur eine 45€ Rute mit einer Slammer dran, also nichts exklusives, daran kann es nicht gelegen haben.


----------



## Purist (30. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Beispiel die Infinity, warum was anderes kaufen, wenn ich mit der Rolle für die nächsten 20 Jahre alle Situationen abdecken kann?
> 
> Klar sind solche Rollen dann an kleineren Kanälen "oversized". Aber soll sich der Angler extra eine neue kleinere Rolle kaufen, damit der nächste Angler nicht neidisch...ähm sauer wird?



Warum nicht gleich mit Multi auf Karpfen? Geht doch auch perfekt, macht aber irgendwie niemand.

Solange man als Angler auch nicht das ganze Jahr auf Tour ist, bringt "oversized" auch nicht viel, es sollte zum Hauptgewässer passen. Für Raubfisch brauche ich übrigens noch immer keine Karpfen oder Brandungsrollen. |rolleyes

Mit dem Neidaspekt kann ich nichts anfangen, wer sowas am Wasser (egal in welcher Richtung!) pflegt, sollte sich seine Einstellung zu dem Hobby einmal überdenken. 



Dakarangus schrieb:


> War übrigens nur eine 45€ Rute mit einer  Slammer dran, also nichts exklusives, daran kann es nicht gelegen  haben.



Was meinst du, was ich für eine Combo dieses Jahr im Einsatz hatte, die derart angeglotzt wurde?


----------



## pxnhxxd (30. November 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*



Purist schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich mit Multi auf Karpfen? Geht doch auch perfekt, macht aber irgendwie niemand.
> 
> Solange man als Angler auch nicht das ganze Jahr auf Tour ist, bringt "oversized" auch nicht viel, es sollte zum Hauptgewässer passen. Für Raubfisch brauche ich übrigens noch immer keine Karpfen oder Brandungsrollen. |rolleyes
> 
> ...



Lass mal hören.
Highendthreats haben wir genug.
Wird Zeit für einen Geiz ist geil Thread

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trollwut (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*

Zum Thema:
Selbstverständlich kannst du.
Habs jahrelang so gemacht, dass ich meine beiden (schon fast fürs normale Karpfenfischen überdimensionierten) Ruten samt Rolle und 40er Schnur auf alles gefischt hab.
30g Sargblei, Wurm oder Fischfetzen, dann gings auf Aal, Schwimmer und Fisch, dann gings auf Hecht, sogar gufiert hab ich damit. Ging aber ganz schön auf die Arme 
Mittlerweile hab ich mir aber noch n paar Andere Ruten zugelegt, der Bequemlichkeit Halber.
Fakt is: Geht alles, sogar Jahrelang. Natürlich hast du mit dem dicken Karpfenzeug keinen Spaß dabei nen 50 oder 60er Hecht zu "drillen", aber sollte dir z.b. n Waller einsteigen, hast du halt z.b. trotzdem noch ne Chance


----------



## Zander34 (2. Februar 2022)

Allrounder27 schrieb:


> *AW: Mit Karpfenrolle auf Raubfisch ???*
> 
> Moin,
> 
> ...


Kommt drauf an z.B eine Shimano Ultegra XTD 5500 könnte man beim schweren Lachsfischen mit Spinner einsetzten


----------

